# Flow 2.0 V STP



## Cogito (Nov 2, 2005)

Can any of you young dirt jumpers help out an old man? My 15 year old son is 5'10" and still growing. He's been messing about on his BMX for years and largely ignoring his HT mountain bike which no longer fits him. He has shown an interest in Urban/DJ bikes and I would like to encourage the idea.
I know quite a bit about XC but very little about DJ bikes. Through this forum and talking to people who know I narrowed it down to the Giant STP as a good bike in my price range. Then we find the 2005 Rocky Mountain Flow 2.0 on sale at Performance as they are discontinuing Rocky Mountain. It's reduced from about $1100 to $700 ($500 for the 24" wheeled 14" frame)
The STP MSRP is $850 for the 1X9 and $750 for the SS.
Both bikes have Marzocchi forks. The Flow has a 2X9 set up. I prefer the SS or the 1X9 with chain tensioner for simplicity. BB5's to HFX 9 Hydros seem like a wash to me.
I was leaning to a 15" STP 1X9. If I did would I be passing on a great deal on the Flow for reasons that are beyond my knowledge in this class of bikes?
Thanks.

Flow Specs:

RMB 7005 Custom RAD Taperwall Aluminum
2.04 kg / 4.5 lb (18.0?)
Marzocchi DJ Pro
120mm
-
-
FSA Heavy Duty
RMB Shore - 31.8mm
RMB Shore - 31.8mm
Hayes HFX-9
Hayes HFX-9
Shimano Alivio
Shimano Deore / Alivio
RACE FACE Evolve DH
FSA ISIS
Wellgo Big Flats
Shimano M475 Disc
Shimano Deore 8 Spd
Shimano HG50-8
DT Champion
Alex MX22 Disc
Lopes Bling Bling 2.35? - 60 TPI
RMB Shore
Velo DJ

Giant STP:
Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3, 100mm suspension fork
Bomb-proof Avid BB5 mechanical disc brakes with Avid FR-5 levers
SRAM SX4 rear trigger, SX5 rear derailleur
Sun S.O.S. rim/ Formula disc hub wheelset


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

I think the STP would be a much better bike for him. SS would probably be the way to go, much simpler and I think more fun to ride. Im sure others will chime in and give better opinions, but I think the STP would be a great choice.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Oct 18, 2006)

Go with the STP, the flow would be a great choice but only if he was interested in trail riding at all. But since he doesnt seem to be, go with the ss, stp


----------



## asianprideryder (Apr 21, 2007)

that stp looks sick, id get it over the other one


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

The STP is the bike to go with...BMX geometry with a great set up at $850. I have a 07 STP and I love it. I am about the same size as your son and I got the reg. size (14''). It comes in a large as well but if he plans on jumping this bike the reg. is the way to go. If he want's to ride a little distance, just raise the seat (it comes with a quick release seat clamp). The only thing that I had to have that the bike doesn't come with is a bash-ring. I opted to go with an E.Thirteen which means you have to use their chain guide system as well. If you just want a bash-ring you can get one from Truvative for $25. My bike shop agreed to give me one for free to make the sale. As far as going single speed.... the STP comes with an 8spd (rear shift only) and it makes the bike. This bike is geared for shredding and catching air! I come from a BMX background and this is my first geared bike. After one night of riding I was sold on a 8 or 9spd set up. Also, the frame is aluminum and light....with a lifetime warranty. I ride allot of street (stairs,drops) and this frame is tuff. I feel like I got allot for my money on this bike. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

OK I've got one of the new STPs as well. Its a really nice complete for the money. I'm not so sure that some of the parts will hold up long term but for 850 you can't expect a bomb-proof bike. Here is the only problem I'm having with it.....the geometry is so low and long that it's a really hard bike for me bunny hop and manual, which is why I'm giving it to my girlfriend. This isn't so much of a problem on DJs, but if he's like me and like to ride around on concrete stuff it might be a bit of a hassle. But there is no way I'd Flow over the STP. BTW the longer wheelbase makes it pretty decent on trail rides as well, I've taken mine on a couple nice trials in my area and its done great.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

STP. i have riden the flow, just not great feel


----------



## Cogito (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow! Thanks everyone for all the inciteful advice. So it's the Flow then  
No really. Much appreciated.


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

yea definatley stp, would suite him better


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

STP hands down and out the window...going with the SS version would probably be good since he will most likely end up going SS eventually.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

stp for sure.

oh and btw, i didnt read any of this thread.


----------



## tabletoprider (Apr 2, 2007)

for $50 more you can get an Eastern Nightrain! the company has bmx roots and the bike comes with sick kit. also singlespeed!


----------



## markcjr (Jul 8, 2004)

where can you get the nightrain for $900? I've only seen it on jensen and oldskool for $959.


----------



## Twenty36_1 (May 3, 2007)

markcjr said:


> where can you get the nightrain for $900? I've only seen it on jensen and oldskool for $959.


Pm me, I know of a place that MAY give it to you for $900 shipped. BUT what site was the flow on? on performance bicycles site I can't find it. May be gone though


----------

